
Worlds mental health day tomorrow, Have you started managing your stress at work - IvanBessern
https://www.bessern.co/post/abcs-of-stress-management-at-work
======
jeffml84
Dr. Kelly Brogan is great when it comes to mental health and nutrition. Her
take is contrary to the belief in "chemical imbalances" or that some of our
bodies are inherently defective in some way.

Dealing with my own issues, I have found everything she's said to be true.

I'm not saying it'll work for everyone, I have no idea.

For mental health day, try her smoothie recipe. I think it went viral, and I
drink it every day.

